# Botta di vita!



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Cosa fate quando vi volete dare una botta di vita?
Queste giornate sono un pò sonnacchiose.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

In gita ...da sola...


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cosa fate quando vi volete dare una botta di vita?
> Queste giornate sono un pò sonnacchiose.....


...do una botta di vita ad una fanciulla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








A parte gli scherzi, ci sono delle canzoni che mi danno tanta carica...opto per la musicoterapia...
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In gita ...da sola...


E' quello che sto pensando di fare..............


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cosa fate quando vi volete dare una botta di vita?
> Queste giornate sono un pò sonnacchiose.....


Vagare da solo senza meta...andando a trovare amici sparsi per il mondo giusto il tempo per un saluto e un bicchier di vino..


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Mollo tutto e parto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mollo tutto e parto?


Forse devi aspettare un po'...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse devi aspettare un po'...


Why?


----------



## Mari' (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mollo tutto e parto?



Destinazione?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Destinazione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Why?


Impegni di lavoro?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Impegni di lavoro?


Starei fuori per il weekend.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Starei fuori per il weekend.....


Credevo volessi partire domani...
Ahhhhhhhhhhh buon week end...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo volessi partire domani...
> Ahhhhhhhhhhh buon week end...


Ci penso un pò su...................


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ci penso un pò su...................


Io vado via questo we


----------



## Mari' (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


>


Mistero


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mistero


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Cosa fate quando vi volete dare una botta di vita?
> Queste giornate sono un pò sonnacchiose.....




























   te lo posso dire o ti scandalizzi?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> te lo posso dire o ti scandalizzi?


Scandalizzarmi?
O ma davvero sembro così ingenua?


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Scandalizzarmi?
> O ma davvero sembro così ingenua?


e ma poi ti incazzi sempre con me quando esagero...

Comunque, immagina...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e ma poi ti incazzi sempre con me quando esagero...
> 
> Comunque, immagina...


Ma io mi incazzo con te quando mi tratti da imbecille!

Che ne so.... trombi?


----------



## Old Addos (13 Maggio 2008)

*Facile*

Non scendo nei dettagli , ma in genere le mie botte di vita sono in piacevole compagnia.


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma io mi incazzo con te quando mi tratti da imbecille!
> 
> Che ne so.... trombi?


Ma è troppo banale, Giusy.....


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma è troppo banale, Giusy.....


Eh lo so.... banale come me....


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh lo so.... banale come me....


No !!! Non è così. 

Smettila...... Tu non sei sbagliata, lo vuoi capire ? 

Hai dimostrato di saperti evolvere.... di essere forte....


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma io mi incazzo con te quando mi tratti da imbecille!
> 
> Che ne so.... trombi?


 





















   ma che termini usi?

Comunque, anche...

ps e anche senza amore...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma che termini usi?
> 
> Comunque, anche...
> 
> ps e anche senza amore...


Spiega un pò.....


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Spiega un pò.....



ma anche no


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Spiega un pò.....


OT....
ma ci sei?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> OT....
> ma ci sei?


Si sto qua..... TESO'!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si sto qua..... TESO'!!!!!!!!


che ci fai sulla 500?
BEEEEELLLAAAA!


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Maggio 2008)

azzzzzz.....ma non è una 500.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















































sto fuori e pure un po' incazzè....


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Tesoro non è una 500.....


Perchè stai incazzato?


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Spiega un pò.....


 

















   spiego a te ma non dire niente a Asu che altrimenti si incazza pure lei...


Senza amore, senza essere innamorata, senza coinvolgimento se non QUEL coinvolgimento...


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tesoro non è una 500.....
> 
> 
> Perchè stai incazzato?


perchè ho appena buttato nel cesso ben 55 euro e mi girano i cojones


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perchè ho appena buttato nel cesso ben 55 euro e mi girano i cojones


Nel senso che ti sono caduti nel water?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> spiego a te ma non dire niente a Asu che altrimenti si incazza pure lei...
> 
> 
> Senza amore, senza essere innamorata, senza coinvolgimento se non QUEL coinvolgimento...


Ah ok.... giusto per avere una botta.... e per darla!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> spiego a te ma non dire niente a Asu che altrimenti si incazza pure lei...
> 
> 
> Senza amore, senza essere innamorata, senza coinvolgimento se non QUEL coinvolgimento...


cocca, asu s'incazza per ben altre storie.
non svegliare il can che dorme e prosegui per la tua stradina va'


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah ok.... giusto per avere una botta.... e per darla!


No no, non è la botta... E' il non pensare... Delle volte serve.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah ok.... giusto per avere una botta.... e per darla!


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nel senso che ti sono caduti nel water?
























non proprio tesò, ma è come lo avessi fatto. avrei evitato volentieri di doverli spendere visto che non li trovo sugli alberi...e purtroppo aggiungerei...


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cocca, asu s'incazza per ben altre storie.
> non svegliare il can che dorme e prosegui per la tua stradina va'


 
Cocca????  

	
	
		
		
	


	






































beh meglio di ciccia...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no, non è la botta... *E' il non pensare...* Delle volte serve.


direi che tu ne abusi però


----------



## Mari' (13 Maggio 2008)

Giusy per caso e' una P T Cruiser l'auto?


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> direi che tu ne abusi però


ogni tanto è vero... mi aiuta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





prova, chissà...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non proprio tesò, ma è come lo avessi fatto. avrei evitato volentieri di doverli spendere visto che non li trovo sugli alberi...e purtroppo aggiungerei...


Mi dispiace.....
Ma era proprio necessario spenderli?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusy per caso e' una P T Cruiser l'auto?


Credo di si Marì....


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.....
> Ma era proprio necessario spenderli?


eh si.....ma bando alle ciance...novità?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusy per caso e' una P T Cruiser l'auto?


Yep...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> eh si.....ma bando alle ciance...novità?


No....


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ogni tanto è vero... mi aiuta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei la dimostrazione di quanto possano essere sbagliate le prime impressioni.

onestamente non mi sembra ti aiuti tanto ma cazzi tuoi


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Dovrei provare anch'io il metodo MK.............


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei la dimostrazione di quanto possano essere sbagliate le prime impressioni.
> 
> onestamente non mi sembra ti aiuti tanto ma cazzi tuoi


 
Impressioni de che? Se nemmeno mi conosci... su su relax... 

ps ognuno avrà il diritto di non pensare come vuole, o no?


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No....


me spiass teso'


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dovrei provare anch'io il metodo MK.............


prova col metodo giusy prima di dire minchiate


----------



## Mari' (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Credo di si Marì....



Bella, prima di ritornare in Italia la stavo per comprare ... poi per lo spazio (trasporto cani e gatto) ci siam convinti per la suv forester subaru


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

Amiche mie..... Ma queste còuse non zi facev'n sulamènd con Sendimendo ?


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dovrei provare anch'io il metodo MK.............


 












































uè non è sempre così, può succedere. E comunque ti auguro che non ti capiti mai quello che è successo a me. Non lo auguro a nessuno...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> me spiass teso'


Racconta tu piuttosto....
Che fai?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Impressioni de che? Se nemmeno mi conosci... su su relax...
> 
> ps ognuno avrà il diritto di non pensare come vuole, o no?


ti svelo un segreto: se anche ti dico in chiaro che ti considero proprio pochetto pochetto... non vuol dire che non sia rilassata.anzi.
prendi nota


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> prova col metodo giusy prima di dire minchiate


Il metodo Giusy non funziona, è stato sperimentato più volte, modificato, testato.... ma non funziona....


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Amiche mie..... Ma queste còuse non zi facev'n sulamènd con Sendimendo ?


 

























   parla lui...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bella, prima di ritornare in Italia la stavo per comprare ... poi per lo spazio (trasporto cani e gatto) ci siam convinti per la suv forester subaru


Peccato Marì.... è molto fashion.... elegante...
Ma se non potevate per necessità....


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti svelo un segreto: se anche ti dico in chiaro che ti considero proprio *pochetto pochetto*... non vuol dire che non sia rilassata.anzi.
> prendi nota


No ti prego che già c'ho la testa piena di cose da fare da dire da ricordare...


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Racconta tu piuttosto....
> Che fai?


cazzeggio come promesso


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Amiche mie..... Ma queste còuse non zi facev'n sulamènd con Sendimendo ?



Certo ma non credo funzioni per tutti... Colonnello 

	
	
		
		
	


	





That rocks man


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il metodo Giusy non funziona, è stato sperimentato più volte, modificato, testato.... ma non funziona....


che con gli stupidi non funziona? sempre che ci sia un metyodo giusy e ci sia un metodo in generale...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bella, prima di ritornare in Italia la stavo per comprare ... poi per lo spazio (trasporto cani e gatto) ci siam convinti per la suv forester subaru


Poi le macchine _ammerricane_ succhiano come cammelli 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Direi che con la giappuneja hai fatto un'ottima scelta


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> *Amiche mie*..... Ma queste còuse non zi facev'n sulamènd con Sendimendo ?


che paroloni!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No ti prego che già c'ho la testa piena di cose da fare da dire da ricordare...


ecco brava.
continua a non pensare


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> che con gli stupidi non funziona? sempre che ci sia un metyodo giusy e ci sia un metodo in generale...


Brutta serata Ale... devo prendere una decisione... e devo prenderla in fretta...


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Brutta serata Ale... devo prendere una decisione... e devo prenderla in fretta...


anche per me non è una bella serata....che decisione?


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco brava.
> continua a non pensare





















































sai Asu delle volte succede...


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Maggio 2008)

comunque buonanotte a tutti..io vado...
ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi le macchine _ammerricane_ succhiano come cammelli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tutto sommato, ma la P T e' un gioiellino ... mo ho una grossa tentazione per questa

http://www.quattroruote.it/auto_nov...pagina=73783&tornaa=/auto_novita/articolo.cfm


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche per me non è una bella serata....che decisione?

















Mannaggia a me!

Penso mi allontanerò un pò dal forum....


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sai Asu delle volte succede...


continua, dai


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> continua, dai


A discutere sul nulla?


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mannaggia a me!
> 
> Penso mi allontanerò un pò dal forum....


beh, se ti farà bene....torna poi....


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A discutere sul nulla?


ebbè, certo
so che sei abituata a ben altre discussioni


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si tutto sommato, ma la P T e' un gioiellino ... mo ho una grossa tentazione per questa
> 
> http://www.quattroruote.it/auto_nov...pagina=73783&tornaa=/auto_novita/articolo.cfm


Io per questa


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> beh, se ti farà bene....torna poi....


 
Ciao tesoro mio!


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ebbè, certo
> so che sei abituata a ben altre discussioni


 
Infatti. Potresti intervenire anche tu, senza polemizzare inutilmente no?

Hai la mia età, il famoso telefilm del quale si parlava stamattina io e Chen, mai visto?


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io per questa


 
ma non eri no global?


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma non eri no global?


Libertario


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Libertario


 
Coi soldi però... come me...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























No, tu sei diverso.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti. Potresti intervenire anche tu, senza polemizzare inutilmente no?
> 
> Hai la mia età, il famoso telefilm del quale si parlava stamattina io e Chen, mai visto?


io non polemizzo, cara
io dico quello che penso. sempre e comunque, anche quando mi tiro addosso critiche
non concordo e basta come fai tu con TUTTI
non dò ragione a chi mi risponde cazzate come fai tu per il quieto vivere  e per paura che psicopatici mi diano addosso
infatti passo per rompicoglioni e mi sta bene
meglio che per senza palle come te
non sono così qua  e cosà in 101
e la cosa che mi fa pena è  proprio che abbiamo la stessa età
e devi ancora tapparti il naso per respirare
rileggiti ogni tanto, cara
e rifletti
certo, è un forum ma i pensieri dovrebbero appartenerci


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non polemizzo, cara
> io dico quello che penso. sempre e comunque, anche quando mi tiro addosso critiche
> non concordo e basta come fai tu con TUTTI
> non dò ragione a chi mi risponde cazzate come fai tu per il quieto vivere e per paura che psicopatici mi diano addosso
> ...


 
A me non sembra Asu, comunque nessun problema...

ps dimenticavo, non sono sempre d'accordo con tutti.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me non sembra Asu, comunque nessun problema...


figurati per me!!
era un consiglio.
non amichevole ma sempre un consiglio
perchè sai, anche se non sembra..la coerenza ha valenza anche su un forum
perchè tutti a dire che la vita è un'altra ma i cazzi proprio si scaricano anche qua, direi
e allora non ha senso dire che la vita è un'altra e poi viverla qua


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> figurati per me!!
> era un consiglio.
> non amichevole ma sempre un consiglio
> perchè sai, anche se non sembra..la coerenza ha valenza anche su un forum
> ...


 
Stiamo qui in due, o no?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Stiamo qui in due, o no?


certo.
ma io non conto palle.
se mai c'incontreremo, visto che viviamo a milano entrambe, non potrai mai accusarmi di essere diversa da come sono qui.
non credo di potere dire la stessa cosa di te
perchè tu qua ti poni in un modo e in 101 in un altro.
e a me non piace
e te lo dico
e tu te ne fotti
tutto nella norma


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo.
> ma io non conto palle.
> se mai c'incontreremo, visto che viviamo a milano entrambe, non potrai mai accusarmi di essere diversa da come sono qui.
> non credo di potere dire la stessa cosa di te
> ...


 
A me non sembra... Sull'incontrarsi sai che per ME non è un problema, anzi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> continua, dai


Guarda che c'è il copyright su questa


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me non sembra... Sull'incontrarsi sai che per ME non è un problema, anzi...


se uno non è un minus habens  e ragiona ...se uno ti fa notare qualcosa... e tu non sei la perfezione assoluta ( e francamente non mi sembra..)..ci pensa su un attimo e non fa tanto la figa per partito preso perché ha visto la luce..
poi mk, onestamente...vabbè se proprio te lo devo dire...non è che tu mi faccia poi impazzire (sempre per rimanere sul vasco..)
forse sopravvivo senza conoscerti


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me non sembra... Sull'incontrarsi sai che per ME non è un problema, anzi...


Beh...Mk ...dando credito a certe stronzate dette dalla demente in 101...non è che tu ti sia posta troppo bene eh...


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh...Mk ...dando credito a certe stronzate dette dalla demente in 101...non è che tu ti sia posta troppo bene eh...


Ho aperto un thread apposito oggi. Siamo adulti e ci difendiamo da soli. O sbaglio?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh...Mk ...dando credito a certe stronzate dette dalla demente in 101...non è che tu ti sia posta troppo bene eh...


ma questo è un forum...la vita è un'altra cosa..


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma questo è un forum...la vita è un'altra cosa..


Quoto.....


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Brutta serata Ale... devo prendere una decisione... e devo prenderla in fretta...


 
Ci hai lasciato tutti curiosi!

Puoi dire qual'è la decisione oppure è una cosa personale?


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma questo è un forum...la vita è un'altra cosa..


Questo l'ho detto io oggi... stai attenta a quello che scrivo eh...  nonostante ti stia sulle palle  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ps e non mi hai risposto sul telefilm comunque...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> No !!! Non è così.
> 
> Smettila...... Tu non sei sbagliata, lo vuoi capire ?
> 
> Hai dimostrato di saperti evolvere.... di essere forte....


non trattare la mia amica come un Digimon.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ho aperto un thread apposito oggi. Siamo adulti e ci difendiamo da soli. O sbaglio?


e allora come mai ridi tanto delle cazzate quando danno addosso a qualcuno??
sei penosa ,sai??
sul tuo arrampicarti sugli specchi con cat oggi sui messaggi privati passati ad altri eri penosa..un po' di strizza t'è venuta eh?
sulla tua mancanza di posizione su tati pure
bella figurona
sei quello che sei mk. poche cazzate
verba volant ma scripta manent


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non trattare la mia amica come un Digimon.


Ma lei *E*' un Digimon

Ed è una *MIA* amica

Parli come badi, sa.....


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e allora come mai ridi tanto delle cazzate quando danno addosso a qualcuno??
> sei penosa ,sai??
> il tuo arrampicarti sugli specchi con cat oggi sui messaggi privati passati ad altri eri penosa..un po' di strizza t'è venuta eh?
> sulla *tua mancanza di posizione su tati* pure
> ...


 
Io non prendo le difese di nessuno mai. L'ho fatto in passato e me ne pento. Ma non erano questioni virtuali. Se sono d'accordo lo scrivo in chiaro, se non idem. Con tutti. Nessuno escluso.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ho aperto un thread apposito oggi. Siamo adulti e ci difendiamo da soli. O sbaglio?


Dove scusa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E questo, a prescindere, quando qualcuno ha sparato a zero in giro per manifestazioni di solidarietà riportate come intenzioni, quando si sa le merdate che ha sparso in giro, su tutti, te compresa, riportando proprio lei e anche addirittura cambiandone il contenuto post privati...e non solo riguardanti il virtuale eh!

Ahhh maggià...non siam reali...giaggià...managgia me ne scordo sempre! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vedi, oggi si parlava di persone e personaggi...distinguo che bisogna tener ben presente: tu come preferisci esser considerata, anche se stai dietro a un monitor?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Questo l'ho detto io oggi... stai attenta a quello che scrivo eh...  nonostante ti stia sulle palle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


era ironico, scemetta
siete tutti a dire che questo è solo un forum e poi vi aspettate solidarietà, consolazione, amicizia, incontri  e quant'altro.
coerenza amici, coerenza
allora scrivete sul vostro diarietto i vostri pensieri e non rompete le palle.

del telefilm non so manco di che cazzo parli


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dove scusa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi quello detto su di me non c'entra col virtuale. E comunque storia chiusa. Anche se mi ha fatto male, molto male...  Il thread è Scusate ma...

ps non ho immagini da difendere, né dietro il monitor né guardandosi negli occhi...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io non prendo le difese di nessuno mai. L'ho fatto in passato e me ne pento. Ma non erano questioni virtuali. Se sono d'accordo lo scrivo in chiaro, se non idem. Con tutti. Nessuno escluso.


chiedi se qualcuno ti presta la faccia
stai facendo una brutta figura

tu non scrivi mai la tua opinione
tu scrivi
o











o così















non si sa mai cazzo pensi
tu ti adegui.
è diverso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

brave, continuate, che invio la segnalazione che mi sto rompendo i maroni.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era ironico, scemetta
> siete tutti a dire che questo è solo un forum e poi vi aspettate solidarietà, consolazione, amicizia, incontri e quant'altro.
> coerenza amici, coerenza
> allora scrivete sul vostro diarietto i vostri pensieri e non rompete le palle.
> ...


Ah non  leggi tutto tutto allora...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















solidarietà? amicizia? consolazione?

Moi?


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma lei *E*' un Digimon
> 
> Ed è una *MIA* amica
> 
> Parli come badi, sa.....


evvvabbbenne...jesus...bado.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *tu ti adegui.*
> è diverso


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> evvvabbbenne...jesus...bado.


Nn so come ti vedo ultimamente, Micia....

Direi TENTATA....


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> brave, continuate, che invio la segnalazione che mi sto rompendo i maroni.


 
Sorry... torniamo all'argomento... Tu, botte di vita? Come quando dove e perché?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


non disperare:se sei arrivata ai 40 così puoi proseguire tranquillamente.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Nn come ti vedo ultimamente, Micia....
> 
> Direi TENTATA....


 

non ho capito jesus..spiega


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sorry... torniamo all'argomento... Tu, botte di vita? Come quando dove e perché?


ecco brava
torna all'argomento botte di vita che finora hai fatto solo il botto delle figure di merda


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ho capito jesus..spiega


Mi sembri stanca.... Non è che forse hai bisogno di distrarti ?


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco brava
> torna all'argomento botte di vita che finora hai fatto solo il botto delle figure di merda


 
Fossero quelli i problemi della vita... sai che me ne fotte...

Comunque, botta di vita?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mi sembri stanca.... Non è che forse hai bisogno di distrarti ?


c'è una discussione piuttosto accesa in corso...
ma tu non hai  mai un cazzo da dire?


----------



## Mari' (14 Maggio 2008)

Micia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Pari na sfizzera


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'è una discussione piuttosto accesa in corso...
> ma tu non hai mai un cazzo da dire?


Ho sempre da dire, ma non sempre sento il bisogno di dire.

Quando lo sento se ne accorgono tutti, però...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fossero quelli i problemi della vita... sai che me ne fotte...
> 
> Comunque, botta di vita?


ecco, certo !!sai che io invece pensavo fossero quelli?
dimenticavo che tu hai la coppa del nonno dei problemi..
mollami mk, che non hai proprio capito con chi hai a che fare


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ho sempre da dire, ma non sempre sento il bisogno di dire.
> 
> Quando lo sento se ne accorgono tutti, però...


non mi pare...


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco, certo !!sai che io invece pensavo fossero quelli?
> dimenticavo che tu hai la coppa del nonno dei problemi..
> mollami mk, che non hai proprio capito con chi hai a che fare


Stai nella discussione invece... non capisco perché non rispondere alla domanda... mah...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Stai nella discussione invece... non capisco perché non rispondere alla domanda... mah...


perchè non me ne frega un cazzo di raccontare le mie botte di vita o di sentire le tue. un vero cazzo
pensa un po'
perchè penso che se uno sta discutendo di una cosa seria delle cazzate me ne fotto
ma pensa tu...
vai mk, racconta le tue botte...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

*jesus*



Jesus ha detto:


> Mi sembri stanca.... Non è che forse hai bisogno di distrarti ?


 
non sono stanca. sono distrutta.


ma cosa ti fa ridere?


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi pare...


E direi che allora ti pare male....

Io navigo sul cazzeggio o sullo spleen

Mi sono rotto i coglioni del resto

Ho voglia di dedicare le mie energie al reale... alle cose che contano. Che non mancano o mancano solo un pò

Dal virtuale voglio solo prendere

Letto, firmato e sottoscritto

JDM


----------



## Old Holly (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fossero quelli i problemi della vita... sai che me ne fotte...
> 
> Comunque, botta di vita?



Sono d'accordo, questo è un forum.

Ma a te c'è qualcosa che ti fa incazzare, indignare, che ti procuri una reazione?
Certo, non sono questi i problemi della vita, ma cavolo, io la vivo la mia vita, eppure alle volte mi altero pure leggendo certe cose qui dentro!
Possibile che niente ti tocchi, ti smuova.
Mi sembra più che altro un atteggiamento snobistico il tuo.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè non me ne frega un cazzo di raccontare le mie botte di vita o di sentire le tue. un vero cazzo
> pensa un po'
> perchè penso che se uno sta discutendo di una cosa seria delle cazzate me ne fotto
> ma pensa tu...
> vai mk, racconta le tue botte...


 
Se non te ne frega un cazzo di raccontare o di sentire, scusa eh, ma che cavolo ci entri a fare in una discussione?

Che botte preferisci? Sesso droga o rock'n roll?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sorry... torniamo all'argomento... Tu, botte di vita? Come quando dove e perché?



Mi accoppio con Carla, altrimenti la clono ed entro nei forum, a seconda dell'ispirazione del momento


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Micia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
paro na bistecca ---quello si.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Mi sembra più che altro un atteggiamento snobistico il tuo.


Vero...


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non sono stanca. sono distrutta.
> 
> 
> ma cosa ti fa ridere?


Tu..... Mi sembri un'altra persona, ultimamente....


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se non te ne frega un cazzo di raccontare o di sentire, scusa eh, ma che cavolo ci entri a fare in una discussione?
> 
> Che botte preferisci? Sesso droga o rock'n roll?


nutella. in questo momento nutella.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tu..... Mi sembri un'altra persona, ultimamente....


cioè?

spiega il prima e spiega ora.

mi interessa.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E direi che allora ti pare male....
> 
> Io navigo sul cazzeggio o sullo spleen
> 
> ...


e allora che cazzo ci fai qua?


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> nutella. in questo momento nutella.


Sei tanto CUL inaria ultimamente.....


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e allora che cazzo ci fai qua?


Mi diverte..... E poi a volte ho bisogno della lavagna


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se non te ne frega un cazzo di raccontare o di sentire, scusa eh, ma che cavolo ci entri a fare in una discussione?
> 
> Che botte preferisci? Sesso droga o rock'n roll?


non so se te ne sei accorta ma stiamo discutendo
solo che ci stai perdendo la faccia e cambi discorso


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> nutella. in questo momento nutella.

































botta di vita poco pericolosa... però poi si ingrassa...

ps non mi piace la nutella, lapidata?


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> botta di vita poco pericolosa... però poi si ingrassa...
> 
> ps non mi piace la nutella, lapidata?


 
ma figurati Mik..mica si lapida per queste cose.

la lapidazione è una cosa che si deve meritare. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e tu non sei cattiva abbastanza.


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma figurati Mik..mica si lapida per queste cose.
> 
> la lapidazione è una cosa che si deve meritare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> botta di vita poco pericolosa... però poi si ingrassa...
> 
> ps non mi piace la nutella,* lapidata?*


ma è un desiderio? è la seconda volta che lo chiedi...


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cioè?
> 
> spiega il prima e spiega ora.
> 
> mi interessa.


Ti ricordavo molto più inkazzata un tempo.... Poi ti ho avvertita come una che passeggia un pò indifferente, ma non snob..... Direi educatamente noncurante... Però qua e là sento un battito d'ali... 

Lo so, scrivo da cani, però è difficile per me dirlo diversamente


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma è un desiderio? è la seconda volta che lo chiedi...


 
Chissà, forse inconscio... No no i desideri miei sono altri...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Già dato abbastanza.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chissà, forse inconscio... No no i desideri miei sono altri...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sempre inerenti al sesso?


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sempre inerenti al sesso?


O maronna... ma per chi mi avete presa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ma no, vorrei solo un po' di serenità. Tutto qui.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ti ricordavo molto più inkazzata un tempo.
> 
> vero
> 
> ...


 
ma sei stato chiarissimo, e soprattutto attento osservatore.


----------

